

StreamFocus - An Organizational Power Tool Waiting To Be Unleashed - pchristensen
http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/streamfocus-an-organizational-power-tool-waiting-to-be-unleashed/

======
pchristensen
I think this is a great contrast to the recent fury about "free" destroying
the Internet. These guys are making something that people who pay for software
will pay for.

Also, Brought to you by HN's own gibsonf1

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=gibsonf1>

~~~
mike_organon
Peter, thanks for the review of our product. I agree with all of your points
about improving the UI. Most of our early work was about the concepts and
organization. The beta process is already helping us see where the UI needs
work, and what needs to be presented or explained better. A screencast is a
great idea - Fred will get right on that. We know the weaknesses now, but our
goal is to make it as simple and streamlined as possible, because this isn't a
product just for the wealthy, but for small biz and GTDers.

~~~
pchristensen
Out of curiosity, how many users are in your beta? (insert usual deference to
proprietary info, etc)

Also, what are your thoughts on public beta feedback like my article? I figure
it's better written than if I just emailed you (since I'm claiming it
forevermore) and it also drives some traffic and awareness to the site. I've
written a few others for other products and they've appreciated it.

~~~
gibsonf1
I think your article is great - you pinpointed our current issues (which we
have in the dev plan right now - we'll give you a view collaboration into the
items you mentioned for you to check on our progress) and you appreciated the
power that the software can give.

One of the things you didn't mention was our collaboration capability.
Basically, from any object in the system, a project, a workflow, an action, a
contact, a document, you can invite in collaborators (at no charge) to view or
edit. That feature is under the people tab "collaborators", but we will put it
on the top line tabs so it is easier to find.

For example, I currently give all my clients view access into the projects I'm
working on with them as well as access to engineers and contractors and
everyone else connected with the project. My clients have been really
impressed, and the collaboration with all the other vendors on the project is
very nicely streamlined now.

(We're not giving out user statistics right now :)

~~~
pchristensen
Cool, I'll try that out. I played with it for about 2 hours yesterday and was
excited and ripping my hair out at the same time. Unlike many sites that take
5 minutes to use and then forget about, StreamFocus rewards additional effort
:).

